# Front Axles / CV's



## Da_mikester2003 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I am getting ready to change out the front axles and and front and rear struts on my 2000 Altima GXE. Do any of you techs out there have any suggestions or anything I should look out for. It sems like a relatively straight forward job, but it will be my first time taking on something like this. Any helpful advice would be appreciated.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Mikester waddup dog? How many miles on the double 0 GXE ? I've done axles and struts on my other cars but not the Alty. It's mostly a good workout compressing the springs and breaking bolts so you don't need the gym for a few days. Other than that I can't think of anything special except watch the splines on the axles - you don't wanna gouge em. What replacement struts are you using?


----------



## Da_mikester2003 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have 125,000 on the Altima. It's been great to us. I did have to do the dreaded intake gasket a few months ago, but other than that it's been great. I am using monroe sensatrack struts all the way around. The struts on it were the factory originals. The cv's aren't popping yet, but the boots are cracked wide open. I figure I am going to keep her for a while so I might as well go the whole 9 yards on the axles. Does anyone happen to know the size of the axle nut? I think it's 30mm but not sure. I want to make sure I buy the right socket.


----------

